
Huawei accused of stealing trade secrets from chipmaker backed by MS, Dell - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/huawei-executive-accusetd-of-stealing-trade-secrets-from-axas-company-backed-by-microsoft-and-dell.html
======
fspeech
It's disingenuous to not mention that cnex was founded by ex-employee(s) of
Huawei and Huawei sued to enforce non-compete contract (which is unenforceable
in CA).

